# Anna kidded!!!!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I clipped Anna yesterday with some of the other does and took these pictures today. Please excuse the unclipped udder, haven't done that yet. She wasn't too thrilled with being clipped anyway. 

She's hard to get pictures of because she loves to stand right next to me and get loves. I just love this doe. So I'd have to walk ahead of her and stop and take pictures of her coming to me. Haha









Here she was walking up the hill...









Udder progess...


















Gosh its killing me waiting!!!! She was penned with Cruiser and could be due tomorrow. I don't know if she'll make that date. I need to double check but I don't think her next date is till after the show the 12th. I'll have to double check.

When do you think she'll kid and what will she have???


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

She looks like she's about to POP!!! I'm thinking :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

That would be cool, thanks! I do hope that she makes this date and kids by Cruiser.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I agree she looks like she is going to pop. I feel sorry for her she is huge.
:girl: :girl: :baby: Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I think that she will have triplets - MAYBE quads - an I think that she will go within 48-72 hours.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

She's either gonna have triplets :girl: :girl: :boy: or twins :girl: :boy: ...and soon, it doesn't look as though she'll hold on another week!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

She's definitely gotten more udder in the last day or so than she's had. Here she is the 4th which was only Friday...









She's definitely bigger and I really do hope she kids within 48-72 hours. How cool!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

Oh dear...poor baby! She looks...well...huge! She looks as big as Izzy, and Iz had quads! Good luck with that!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

Anna's a petite sized doe. I've had 2 sets of quads this year, one set was a 3 doe/1 buck set and the second 3 bucks/1 doe. We've had 2 sets of triplets this year, both being 2 does and a buck. They didn't look big enough to be carrying triplets either. )

So I wonder what she'll have. I do hope there's some does!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

She is looking closer!!! I think Chenille will hold off till the 29th (150) so she could go as early as the 19th but hopefully not :shocked:

Anna is a very pretty girl!! I love her color!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I say triplet does with lots of color! :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I hope your right Briana!!!  Anna's in no hurry. She's tricky on those ligaments too. One minute she's mushy and only has 1 ligament on one or the other side and the next I can feel both and she isn't very mushy. I think she could be tricky. She's snoozing right now so we'll see.

Thanks Chelsey! I love her coloring too and she's the sweetest doe you could dream of. I totally love her! She'll walk up to you and give you the big brown eyes. So naturally you have to love on her. She'll bow her head and close her eyes and let you love and scratch. Oh, I just love her!!! I like all 3 of my Buttin'Heads girl's personalities.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

So I guess there is no talking you into giving her to me then? :wave: Her kids will be beautiful - that I do know.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

:lol: No, she's one who'll stay. This morning her ligaments were there, so I went about my business feeding and milking. Came back to get ready to let her out of her stall for the day and then didn't feel her ligaments. Called hubby in, he felt, nope no ligaments. So I checked again and they were there again! UH!!!!!!!! :hair: Let her out and as we were wrapping up and starting back up the hill to the house and everyone was out she came to us and stood so sweet. Like usual so I felt her ligaments. Now one is mushy and gone and the other is there. I have no clue what all this means in terms of her kidding. She's due today if by that first date. I'll have to go back and look to doublecheck she won't kid this week. I really don't remember now what dates it is. I believe the next date is the 14th but I'm not positive.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

Ok my notes say...

*11-6-07*
Penned Anna with Cruiser.

*11-8-07*
Penned Fuchsia with Anna and Cruiser. She had discharge yesterday but I probably missed her heat. (Apparently I missed it altogether considering she was already pregnant. Haha)

*11-10-07*
Separated Fuchsia from Anna and Cruiser. She was getting picked on and not interested in being in the pen.

*11-20-07*
Anna stood for Cruiser today. Due April 18th, 2008 if settles.

What I don't recall is whether or not she was penned from the 6th through the 20th or if I'd let her back with the does around the 10th through the 20th. So I don't know if she could be due anytime in the middle there or if she's now not due till the 18th.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I see your dilemma. I would say she is due more around the 14th of this month (that is possible, right?)

Oh and Carol just told me in an email she was going to the show, I had thought how in the world can she make it?? She has had 10 kiddings in the past week and a half. And to be clipping and getting ready? I was surprised! But happy, as I get to see the baby doe I am trading Caribou for :dance: Talk about multi-tasking!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

Must be a good multi-tasker. I'm exhausted and I still have lots to do.

Some of the kids we're trying to bottle train are not interested. They have to be pet wethers so we're trying to make them more friendly since they were turning wild. They're not very easy to bottle raise. The other one we pulled is Gwen and she's a gem, easy thing to bottle feed. 

I think from my notes, that Anna was with Cruiser through the whole time. Because if she hadn't been with him on the 20th I would have mentioned her flagging at the buck pen or had discharge so I put her with him. Something like that. So since I didn't mention anything like that as a reason for me to put her with him, then she must have been with him already.

Anyway, that said, she could be due anytime from now through the 18th. :hair: So much for a due date. Ha!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

So....my Smancha babies might be here before yours. Of course who knows really I guess since Scrumptious seems quite content to be fat and sassy.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

Still trudging along... no change. Udder might be a little bigger, but other than that nothing new.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

The little stinker! Sounds like she may hold out till the weekend. Chenille is also at a stand still :roll:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

She felt much looser this time and her vulva always has some discharge on it. Wish she'd kid!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

She's probably waiting for when you are not home or not watching her so she doesn't have an audience . I sometimes think that is what some of my goats used to do. Thankfully there is nearly always someone at home so atleast I dont have to worry about that often.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I'm pretty much home all the time too. Windows are open today from the warm weather so chances are she couldn't do it out of ear shot.  Been outside disbudding, hoof trimming and walking bucks around. Fun fun. Hehe


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I need to work on some of my goats' manners while in the ring. I clipped 6 goats today it feels good to have everyone finished!!! I only have udders to clip, and I will do that tomorrow. I clipped Naya, Catherine, Lamb Chop, Ginger, Hollywood and Kadabra plus I gave all the bucks a BATH!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I should bath the bucks too. Well Rue considering he's so downy. The rest look fine.

Anna definitely has a clear discharge. Couldn't feel her ligaments either. But that's not saying a lot since they tend to change.  So we'll see... Wish she'd kid soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I bet she will!!!!! She counds closer!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

I could feel a ligament this evening. So no babies tonight. Guess she might be coming with us this weekend.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

Ashley, I think she wants to come to the show this weekend & kid there to be the center of attention :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

Wouldn't surprise me any.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, when will she go??? Pictures!!!*

Here's Anna from this evening. If she's due the 18th she's on 142 today...



















Looks like she'll be attending the show with me though not in a showing sence.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna, due the 18th? Day 142??? Pictures last post....*

Aw Darn!! This means we won't be getting progress reports thru labor doesn't it? Unless you'll have a laptop and the time to keep us posted..lol...shows are alot of time and work aren't they? I hope you and your "chosen" goaties do very well!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, due the 18th? Day 142??? Pictures last post....*

Nope, no updates tomorrow. Not till we get home. Doubt she'll be kidding at the show though.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna, due the 18th? Day 142??? Pictures last post....*

Well we drug Anna with us to the show yesterday and she didn't kid. Funny though, because Teena had a doe delivery quadruplets while we were there!!! 2 does and 2 bucks.  Too bad Anna didn't get the hint though. Haha

Anyway, she'd be on 145 today, udder is huge and she's moving slower and looking really close. I do hope she kids soon. Her ligaments have been super soft today and she's been stretching her rear leg out a lot so I don't know. She's so sweet but I think she'll be sneaky.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, hoping for babies!!!*

Hope she kids soon and with plenty of doelings! How was the show?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, hoping for babies!!!*

wow quads!

Well Miss Anna you need to hurry up so mama doesn't go bald! hehe


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, hoping for babies!!!*

Yeah, I think our goats just love to drive us wacky waiting for them to kid. Scrumptious still hasn't had hers either. She'll probably wait for when i'm at work to have hers.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, hoping for babies!!!*

Plenty's ligaments were so mushy this evening, but I could feel them low.

Anna's are here and there. One minute it'll be all mush and the next there'll be 1 little ligament low and sometimes I can kind of feel them both low. She changes by the moment. She's up and down a lot tonight changing positions and being uncomfortable. I think I'll turn the baby monitor on again. I haven't had it on with all the other kids down there since I don't want to hear every little thing but I guess I need it back on again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, hoping for babies!!!*

OK....Ashley, how are the 2 girls doing? Any progress??


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, hoping for babies!!!*

Hopefully you will get some babies soon!! Chenille's ligs are getting softer, so babies soon! She is a blimp!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, hoping for babies!!!*

Her udder looks bigger today. I do hope she kids soon, I really want to see these babies! Ligaments come and go. Still waiting....


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 145, hoping for babies!!!*

I hope she goes soon for you!!! She's coming along nicely


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Anna 148 Wednesday*

Anna's been staying by herself in the pasture today. Udder was bigger and obviously uncomfortable last night as she pawed a lot but did not lay down hardly any. Today she's laying some in the pasture but did not come up for hay. Instead she's staying at the other end of the pasture by herself. I hope this means babies soon!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, acting a little different...*

I do believe there will be babies soon!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, acting a little different...*

Ashley, it certainly sounds like you'll have some new babies soon!! I hope you have nice weather, its beautiful here! Will you let her kid in the pature or try to move her to a stall?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, acting a little different...*

She's so easy to approach and handle that I'll leave her be in the pasture for now. If I notice actual contractions I'll put her in her stall.

She doesn't have ligaments that I could feel either so we'll see....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, acting a little different...*

Shes gonna get down to business SOON!! :girl: :girl: :boy: :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, acting a little different...*

Checked again, still no ligaments. Still no interest in the hay and is just going from place to place pawing and laying down. I haven't really been able to tell for sure if she's having any contractions. Wish she'd kid during the day!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, acting a little different...*

Wow sounds like she is really close. I had a doe do this just at the beginning of my kidding season, stayed away from the other goats out in the pasture and was pawing, laying down, pawing laying down.....finally she laid down and stayed down and pushed out a baby....well 3 of them lol. So yay I am thinking you will have babies in the next 2 hours! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148, acting a little different...*

She's stalled now. Followed me down to the barn and walked in her stall so I just left her up. She now seems like she wants back out. 

Here's new pictures taken of her right at 4pm...
Can that udder get much bigger???

















Poor chunky girl, waddles all over the place...









Wide load coming through...

















Come on girl!!!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148.... New Pictures pg4!!!*

Oh my, she's HUGE & sounds close. Good luck & I'm thinking :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148.... New Pictures pg4!!!*

Theres gotta be babies by now I would think. :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Anna 148.... New Pictures pg4!!!*

poor thing.. she is huge.. hope they are here. :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Anna 148.... New Pictures pg4!!!*

Are you SURE she's pregnant? :ROFL: I had to laugh at the "wide load" comment! Poor baby! Hoping for :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148.... New Pictures pg4!!!*

Nope, still no babies. She's driving me crazy! :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148.... New Pictures pg4!!!*

oh dear! she better go soon, she looks so uncomfortable


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148.... New Pictures pg4!!!*

Doesn't look ready today. Figures.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna 148.... New Pictures pg4!!!*

Well it appears she's going to keep trudging on for a Rue set of babies. I hope she's got some does in there!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

That stinker!!!! My patience is going to be put to the test... With Chenille on day 139 tomorrow I will have a lot of waiting to do!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Well she's past the Cruiser date so now it will be Rue babies. I'll have to double check my "goat diary" to be absolutely sure but I'm near positive its only Rue babies possible for her from here on out and there's only two dates left so she's got to go. One is still this month and the other (last one) is 5-6 and I don't see her waiting 2.5 more weeks. Her ligaments have gotten very mushy now, so maybe the full moon tomorrow will pull those babies on out! I hope so!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

C'mon Anna!!! You have kept us all waiting long enough!! :hair:


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

oh poor girl... 
still waiting to hear how many she has..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

I can't believe that for as big as she is that she hasn't kidded yet! Poor Ashley, are you bald yet? :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

You'd certainly think I'd be bald from all this stress and the goats climbing up on me and pulling my hair! 

I thought for sure the full moon last night would have spurred on some birthing signs but nope! My gosh!!!!!!!! My sanity has waved bye-bye a long time ago. Wish she'd hurry or I may have to drag her butt with me to the goat show this weekend! UH!!!!! :hair:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

When's the latest she could go? You already know that these will be Rues babies and she has hit 150 on the 18th...so this is day 153, is it a common thing for her to hold out on you? I don't think she'll last til the show, she'll go Wednesday :girl: :girl: :boy: (I HOPE)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

The last due date she has is 5-6-08. She could kid anytime this week, next week and up till the 6th when she's due last. Ligaments are real soft at times and there at other times. Udder is still huge.

On a great note though, I put my hand in front of her udder slightly on the right side and felt a baby kick and dance around in there. Yay!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

feeling those babies move is so cool!

Mine are due in 5 days!! *doing the baby dance* :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Its it exciting!!!! I feel so sorry for you Stacey too. Hearing all these other babies and having to wait. I know that tortures you. But you'll be the one posting baby pictures soon!!!!

Anna had me convinced last night that she was getting really close. Then this AM she looked normal again. UH!!!! :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

yes you are so so mean, how can you be so terrible to me :angry:

but I will be making you all jealous in a couple days to a couple weeks muhahaha :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Now Stacey, play nice :ROFL: .....I do think that Anna will go before Aspen and Sweet Pea....she's just holding out til you can't take it anymore! I'm getting as excited as if these were my kids coming....I check for updates at 5am!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

I thought today might be the day by how she was acting last night. Actually didn't want to come in and then would stretch that back leg out almost like a contraction. She's been doing that all day today too but still no babies. Not otherwise acting as though anything's up. Uh!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

I think she will kid in the next 3 days.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Probably Saturday when I have to go to GA.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Oh I was going to say sat but then I read you post....lets hope she eitehr kids tomorrow thursday or Friday


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

I went down just a minute ago and I can't really feel ligaments but I'm not convinced they're gone either. She's been like this for a few days now. Gosh I wish she'd get the show on the road! At this rate I think she's going to wait for the 6th due date.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Well, I do hope she gets down to business! Thank goodness I'm off tomorrow! She'll hit 155 if she does go early in the morning...my goodness I panicked when Bootsie didn't go last year til 153!! If she doesn't have those babies before Saturday then we know that we can certainly see what she's been hiding come the 6th( is that 145 or 150?) Ashley you have the patience of a Saint, I would be panicking by now!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

My patience is gone, I'm floating on vabors of what was left of patience. Haha

She's going to wait for the 6th though. Guess I can rest easy for a while though.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

She still hasn't kidded? Well I hope she goes soon


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

At least you know you can "RELAX" until then! BTW...isn't there another girl due pretty soon?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Yes, again another day of nothing. So I guess we will rest easy this weekend. I just can't figure out why she hasn't kidded. Guess she likes to be prepared before kidding. Lots of udder and slow movement before kidding. 

Yes Plenty is due in May sometime. She's continuing to get more and more udder, very soft ligaments. We'll see who goes first. I do believe Anna will. Plenty will be late May I think.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Well maybe she just has so many packed in there that theres no room for football! The poor thing looks so miserable and it being warm here...70's...it's probably warmer down there! I hope she does deliver while you can be with her. If she doesn't go b4 Saturday, will she go with you again?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

She loves me.  And I love her. I think she probably would like me to be there. Isn't it amazing how different their personalities are? I've had some who'll stop labor when I go down to the barn, and when I return to the house I'll see them pushing hard on the camera. And then I've had some who I've sat for hours watching on the camera doing nothing. And I walk down to the stall to sit with them and they lay on my feet and immediately start pushing. Ha! I go out often and sit down near Anna. She comes up to me, bows her sweet head and closes her eyes. She loves being stroked and scratched. She's so sweet. I do love this doe and her personality. She's so laid back and reserved in her demeanor. I hope she kids really easily whenver she's ready. She's now not due till the 6th so I can rest easy for a week. She hasn't changed any though. Just as wide as she is tall and udder a huge beach ball. Haha


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

Ashley, isn't it the sweetest thing when they wait for you? My Dolly was the only one of my girls that would do to me as Anna does to you, sweet and content just to have you near them, I'm sure she'll let you know when she's ready.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna..... when will she kid? Can she get much bigger???*

I hope she does let me know. I'd like to be there when she kids.

Rose was one of the ones who loves me to be there. Faith did too. I was with Rose all 3 times she kidded so maybe that's why. She was my baby too. Faith isn't all that personable really, but when she wants to be she can be. She didn't do anything till I finally gave in and sat down in her stall with her. So go figure. You never know what they'll want till you try.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date!!!!*

Alrighty, Anna's last due date is May 6th so today is 142 for her. She's so huge and that udder is gigantic. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date!!!!*

I predict a "1st of May" kidding....day 145!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date!!!!*

I can't wait!!! She's been pudging along for so long now, the wait is killing me!!! At least theirs light at the end of the tunnel!

She's got a white discharge now, udder still huge but not tight or strutted. Just huge. Ligaments are lower than they were this AM.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date!!!!*

Well, she is getting closer! I can;t wait to see what she has!!!!! :stars:

How did you do at the show?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date!!!!*

We didn't show at this show. Just took the goats to be picked-up. We didn't even stay to watch.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date!!!!*

OK, was it in GA? I think Anna is really enjoying driving you crazy! :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date!!!!*

Yes LONG drive too. Glad to be home.

Here's Anna from tonight...



























Boy I can't wait!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date!!!!*

I think she may have :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:!!!!! And pretty soon too!

Ashley - Where do you get your shavings? I get mine from TSC but I would like to get them cheaper! :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date! Pictures last page!!!!*

I can't believe Aspen kidded before Anna!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date! Pictures last page!!!!*

Well Ashley...I have to agree with Chelsey....that goaties gonna have :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: !!! And in the next 2 days!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date! Pictures last page!!!!*

It amazes me that her udder has been so big so long and she still hasn't kidded. Poor thing has to waddle everywhere. I don't really expect more than twins, but more of course are wonderful little gifts we'll be thrilled to get.  I just hope a healthy delivery comes with a healthy Anna and babies in the end.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 142, last due date! Pictures last page!!!!*

I'm sure she'll do just fine and sending a prayer for a healthy un eventful delivery too ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Anna's on 143 today. I could feel a low ligament this AM. Well I went out around noon and couldn't feel any. So who knows. I will be watching her. She came up to me like usual and wanted love. Its cold out there thouh. Colder than I like anyway, but I'm hot natured. Anyway, I'll keep you guys posted on her. Hope its soon!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

yah the rain brought in a cool front! :angry: At least we didn't get the tornados like some places in VA.

Sounds promising :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Cold here too, in the 50's with WIND. I do hope she goes soon!!!! :stars:


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Good luck!!! I hope she goes for you soon. I'll be thinking PINK!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Still not feeling ligaments but she's not completely gone either if that makes since. She could be more mush, its mushy but firm if that helps. Haha

Anyway, here her udder is this AM ...









And here she is lounging around in the pasture at 4pm (sorry the first one is blurry, I was trying to get a picture from the window, then Faith blocked the view so I went outside)...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Ashley, it looks to me as though her tail head has dropped...and my goodness her udder looks ready to split!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

WOw 7 pages and she still hasent kidded!! SHe looks like she is going to go anytime!! How exciting!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

I can't really feel any ligaments at all. I felt her earlier when she was cuddly and wanted love and she really has mushed up. She's having more trouble getting comfy now with her udder so I think she maybe getting closer. Gosh I'm so ready to have these kids on the ground!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Come on Anna girl!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Wow this girl is REALLY stretching this out! As big as she is I really hope she drops triplets... :girl: :girl: :boy: ! Will check again for updates b4 I go to bed....hope she goes soon for ya Ashley!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

She's at least as big as Izzy was and I got quads. Can't believe it, what an udder! I'll be thinking pink, hope it happens soon! :girl: :girl: :boy: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

She ate, but not all her dinner. She is normally like that though. She rarely touches her alfalfa and she didn't today either. So she's pretty well acting normal. Only difference I noticed this evening is she was steady talking to me when I brought the grain down. She wanted up around 5pm so I let her go up. So that might have been why she was talking. I don't really know. I'll be listening tonight though!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Come along little Anna girl! Drop those kids! And HURRY!! :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

She's in no hurry. Been snoozing in the corner of her stall. Not thinking it'll be tonight.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Spoke too soon.... she's restless and antsy. She's standing staring at the camera right now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

have fun!

At least you have SOME progress. I would love to feel a least a little loose ligament on ONE of the 5 left to kid! :hair:

Come on Anna ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

I hope she does SOMETHING to save your sanity! I'll check b4 work at 5 in the am...going to bed now...hope you have a very eventful night...of course in the best way possible with healthy kids on the ground!! :girl: :boy: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

That was how Chenille was, very quiet and content, and them BAM up and restless. :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Well I'm hoping for an uneventful night. Its suppose to be cold so I would just assume she wait till daytime to kid.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

These does are really holding up to the doe code of honor lately!

Good luck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Well, I'm officially going to be late for work! Just had to check and see if you got a good nights sleep Ashley! Will check again after work at 4.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

Haven't been down to check yet his AM but she looks bunched. I think that's from the cold. Gosh I hope its much warmer than this the rest of the nights this week. I'm so tired of the cold!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna is on 143, ligaments VERY soft, maybe gone....*

the temperature on ther thermometer said 40somethign degrees but when I went out this morning it felt MUCH warmer then that. So hopefully that is the case for you as well.

Hopefully she does somethign for you like Sweet Pea is for me - updates in my thread


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Babies on the way!!!*

Well guess what..... Anna's ligaments are GONE!!! Yes GONE!!! She is acting very different this morning. I noticed on the camera that she never laid down this AM and still hasn't since. We were drawing blood this morning and she talked to me the entire time we were there. I mean the entire time. Now this is normally a doe who doesn't talk. Her udder is bigger if you can believe it. She refused to let me get a rear photo though. She was in my face pleading to me to stay. Pleading. Its like she was saying, "they're coming..... the babies are coming!!!!" Haha I love her and will be going back to sit with her shortly. Have to run some errands.

Here's a few pictures. 
Anna's pleading face...









And a rear photo. Its all I could get...









So babies today or tonight!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Alrighty!! Go Anna go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

She will kid while you are gone or right when you come back. That is EXACTLY what Chenille did. Started getting serious right when my mom left so I was all alone :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Chelsey, I've had that happen a couple times, it doesn't bother me to be alone when a doe is kidding, its just that the goats won't leave all my paper and stuff alone :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Sounds like Anna and Sweet pea are acting the same.

Sw't P's udder isn't that big though but she is a FF

lets go girls!!!! :clap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I'm not positive how many times Anna's freshened. I know she did in '03, '04 and '05. In '06 & '07 she didn't.

She's been guzzling water today. I didn't leave so she didn't get to start without me. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I don't mind beign alone either, it is kinda nice really. Except it was my first "bad" kidding and I was alone, and my parents didn't have their cell phones either :roll:

Anna is sounding soooooo close!!! I would say babies tonight!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

The majority of our deliveries I'm alone. Sometimes if we're lucky and its a weekend kidding then hubby is there to help. Hannah helps some but she gets extremely restless sitting in the barn helping so it winds up being a chore to have her as a helper.

If I anticipate being alone I get everything ready and then I don't need a helper. When I'm not alone it seems a little more kaotic.

I sat with Anna for a while and she talked to me the whole time, licked me and stared into my eyes. Pawed the ground a lot but never did lay down. I bedded down her stall more since she's managed to dig out the majority of it and now she's finally made herself a spot in the middle and laid down.

I felt a baby! I put my hand low on her right side and someone was cutting flips in there. LOL Well they were kicking up a storm! Can't tell if there's any contractions yet or not.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Well, she's finally gonna show us what she's been hiding! She is definately gonna have them babes soon!! Her sweet face wanting you to stay is almost a heartbreaker...those pleading eyes is what did it for me.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Anna is bound to have some sweet, adorable kids!!!! Any change??????


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I "thought" I saw a contraction earlier so I waited to see another. She is stretching out A LOT so not quite there yet. I need to do dinner and all now so her waiting a little longer is fine by me. I'm sure it'll be after dark tonight at this rate.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

More piccies, this time from dinner time...



















Come on Anna!!!!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Oh I see some discharge in that picture :clap: :leap:  looks like you are going to have babies tonight!! How exciting! I actually like to be alone when it comes to the kiddings. I dont have people over my shoulder saying is everything ok and so on. I like to just sit there and watch. Well I hope the best for you and hope for all girls for you!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I think there's finally some contractions. Poor girl, she'll get comfy then she's up and then she's down and then she's up. Hope the babies are here soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Wahoo!!!!! FINALLY!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

you and I aren't going to get much sleep tonight


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

You know Stacey, I do believe you maybe right. Pity I'm not a


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

LOL, I really hate coffee :GAAH: I do think you will have new babies tonight though!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

WOW Ashley! She's REALLY "peg legged"....babies really soon, hopefully before midnight! :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Hubby's guess is triplet does. Don't you know I'd love that.  Course I just want a healthy mom and babies and a smooth delivery. Anna's herdmate recently passed away after a c-section and she was only 4 months older than Anna. So of course I'm worrying. Anna's doing good though so far.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I was just going to say that about Teena's doe. That is so sad. I really hope everything goes smoothly for Anna! And triplet does would be really nice!!!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Aw Ashley, I'm so sorry about the lost a doe. I'm sure Anna will do just fine...she's held on this long so watch out, when those kids are ready to enter the world they'll come FAST! One right after the other! :girl: :boy: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Liz, it wasn't my doe. I bought her at the same time my friend bought her doe. This was her first kidding with her like this is mine with Anna. Anna hasn't kidded since '05.

Well she's sitting like a dog a lot. Leg was sticking strait out.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

That leg staight out is a sure sign that she will kid very soon!!!!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

She's been standing since then. Harder to tell with the camera over top when they're having contractions. Her udder is uncomfortable and all afternoon she's been taking really funny steps. Like lifting her leg up high and trying to swing it out so she doesn't bump the udder. Poor thing.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Anna sure has drug this whole kidding thing out hasn't she? We were expecting her to kid a MONTH ago :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

She's certainly getting those kids lined up, sitting like a dog and stretching...sure sounds like she's ready to go soon.

Ashley, Anna's "sister"? Is she the mother of the buckling Tina posted about in the "CARE FORUM"?

Anna is in good hands, I have faith that she'll do just fine with you coaching her.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Yes it is. Poor baby has an eye injury now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Yes Carnousti is the doe who passed. She was from Buttin'Heads like Anna. She was an '00 doe like Anna is.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Anna is having contractions. Just waiting on them to get stronger and closer together.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

YES!!!! :stars: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I predict babies before midnight! And as massive as she is compared to Stacey's Sw'P I pray to God she doesn't have more than 4 in there! You will be busy for sure! :girl: :boy: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I see eyes aglow... sitting in the doggie position with her leg stick strait out. Poor thing. She's having contractions just not quite there yet. Come on girl!!!!

Ok, she's just stood up. Cleaning straw, that might be a bit of birth goo or something.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Okay you have me on the edge of my seat in anticipation! I can hardly wait to for Anna to have those babies, we have been waiting so long... I am hoping all goes well and wishing you and Anna the best of luck and healthy babies!!! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I am so excited to see what she has!!!! With all of the waiting miss Anna has had me do I feel like she is my own LOL.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Ok I've seen some light pushing so I'm heading down. Its doubtful I'll be back up till she's done so wishe us luck!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Wishing you and Anna the best of luck and to come back up with a happy report! I'll be waiting. :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Allright!! Come on Anna! Give your momma a happy healthy delivery! :girl: :boy: :girl: GOOD LUCK WITH A SPEEDY DELIVERY! I'll be waiting also... :coffee2:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I bet you will be busy with adorable little (healthy) kids very soon!! Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

I'm so excited! Everyone is having babies left and right! :leap: :dance: :leap:

And I need to wait at least another month for mine. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Thank goodness I'm off tomorrow!! I'm too excited to sleep!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Good luck Ashley!!!! I hope she has a perfect kidding for you.. lots of :girl: :girl: thoughts coming your way!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Commmmmmmon ANNA!!!!! :clap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :thumb:    :stars: :stars: :hi5: :wahoo: :wahoo: I am soooo excited for you!!!!! Commmmooooooon ANNA!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

praying for a healthy delivery.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Well the pink wishes didn't work. She had twin huge bucks. Both chamoise, one with a tiny spot on one side and a star, the other has a belt on both sides and slightly frosted ears and a star. No piccies. Bounced, don't feel anymore and she does have placenta bag hagning out. Just got in.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Awww well I am sorry that the :girl: :girl: didn't come your way!!! You must be dissapointed. But atleast they are healthy!!!!

Are you keeping one?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Congratulations Anna and Ashley!! :boy: :boy: ...Glad to hear of the healthy boys and that mom is well!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you!!!! Yes my biggest wish was a healthy uneventful delivery and I got that so I'm very happy about that. Yes I am very disappointed I didn't get a little girl to keep but at least they're healthy boys. No I don't plan to keep one. I am swimming in bucks right now so I can't keep anymore. I should be selling some of what I have but I can't seem to bring myself to do it.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Anna day 144, NO LIGAMENTS!!! Babies coming.... pg 8 pics...*

Congrats on a healthy normal kidding! :leap: At least Anna did well. I guess this means no doe for me  Well maybe next year! I am glad though that all is well. Congrats again, now I can go to bed... :ZZZ:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Healthy kids/delivery are first and foremost!!! BUUUUT one little doe would have been nice to :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course you know that we expect to see piccies later in the day....right :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

We need to see piccies tomorrow!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got to go back down and turn out the lights so I'll try to snap a few then. I was trying to wait for her to pass the placenta so I could get it then and not have to go down later too. She hasn't passed it yet. 

Yes one little doe would have been nice. Tina, we'll just have to wait for next year and have Redcard daughters out of Anna. I can't complain about that crossing. Should be wonderful!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet they are cute as all get out!!! :dance:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's some piccies. More today...
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3176


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh, I missed all the excitement! She only had twins?! They must be huge! Well, I'm so thankful she had an easy delivery! Sorry you didn't get a girl. Can't wait for pics though.


----------

